# Forgot username/password PhpMyadmin



## momaydopod (Nov 14, 2015)

Dear All

I forgot username/password for PhpMyadmin. I can login via console have user/password.

I try to login via use user/password of console cannot login to PhpMyadmin.

We use Webmin version 1.770.

Please help.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2015)

PHPMyAdmin simply uses the usernames and passwords that are set in MySQL. There are literally hundreds of pages on Google that show you how to reset the MySQL root password.


----------

